# Software > Wi-Fi progs >  madwifi - dhcp server cannot ping

## angelarcadia

Καλησπέρα.

Θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας σε κάτι που με βασανίζει ώρες τώρα. Λοιπόν... :: 
Έχω ένα Alix1.d στο οποίο έχω Debian. Στην υποδοχή mini pci που διαθέτει, έχω βάλει μια atheros. Έστησα την κάρτα με drivers madwifi και όλα οκ. Έχω εγκαταστήσει και έναν dhcmp server ο οποίος αναθέτει ips στους πελάτες της atheros αφού την έχω σετάρει ως access point. Το πρόβλημα έρχεται όταν συνδέεται κάποιος client στο access point. Ενώ παίρνω κανονικά ip ως client όταν προσπαθώ να κάνω ping στο alix1.d παίρνω time out... :: !

Παραθέτω μερικά από τα αρχεία που χρησιμεύουν στο στήσιμο του ap:
/////-----network/interface----/////
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

# The primary network interface
allow-hotplug eth0

auto eth0
iface eth0 inet dhcp

#wifi ap
auto ath1
iface ath1 inet static
wireless-mode master
wireless-essid @gg3l0st_rc_car
address 192.168.1.1
network 192.168.1.0
netmask 255.255.255.0
broadcast 192.168.1.255

////////-----iwconfig------///////////////
ath1 IEEE 802.11g ESSID:"linksys"
Mode:Master Frequency:2.442 GHz Access Point: 00:0B:85:03:A9:90
Bit Rate:0 kb/s Tx-Power:18 dBm Sensitivity=1/1
Retry: off RTS thr: off Fragment thr: off
Encryption key: off
Power Management: off
Link Quality=0/70 Signal level=-96 dBm Noise level=-96 dBm
Rx invalid nwid:130 Rx invalid crypt:0 Rx invalid frag:0
Tx excessive retries:0 Invalid misc:0 Missed beacon:0

/////------etc/hosts--------.//////
127.0.0.1 boxer localhost.localdomain localhost
192.168.0.100 boxer server

# The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
::1 localhost ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
fe00::0 ip6-localnet
ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
ff02::3 ip6-allhosts

/////-------/etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf-----------/////// 
authoritative;
subnet 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {
range 192.168.1.100 192.168.1.200;
option domain-name-servers 208.67.222.222,208.67.220.220;
option routers 192.168.1.1;
default-lease-time 600;
max-lease-time 7200;
}

////////////----------------‘/etc/init.d/iptables----------------///////////
#! /bin/sh
echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
iptables -F
iptables -X
iptables -t nat -F
iptables -t nat -X
iptables -t mangle -F
iptables -t mangle -X
iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT
iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT
iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ath1 -j MASQUERADE
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE


Δεν έχω καταφέρει να το κάνω να δουλέψει. Συνδέθηκα και από ένα n82 αλλά και πάλι δεν μπορώ να ανοίξω την Default Page του Apache...

Ελπίζω να μην δημοσιευσα σε λάθος topic.

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτέρων!

----------

